#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-02-06
<eitreach> Hola. 
<eitreach> #ubuntu-dk-forum
<eitreach> damn. 
<eitreach> "Could you edit out the laughs?"
<eitreach> Yo. 
<sbc> hejsa folkens
<agger> hej alle ...
<sbc> Vi har vist ikke nogen super klar dagsorden, men vi skal vel starte emd at finde en referent og en dirigent (og måske også få kjoller herind, hvis han er i live :)
<AJenbo> helle for ref :D
<eitreach> good man. 
<sbc> Så prøver jeg at svinge takt-stokken
<sbc> (Hvis det er ok.)
<eitreach> Helt fint. 
<sbc> (Jeg prøver lige at fange niels på mobil - 2 sec.)
<sbc> Der var ikke bid
<sbc> ok - jeg kan ikke finde noget referat fra vores sidste møde (det må også være længe siden), men ellers så har vi vist 3 punkter på vores dagsorden:
<sbc> Regnskab for 2010
<sbc> Generalforsamling 2011
<sbc> +addsense
<AJenbo> hmm er niels ikke nødvendig for punkt 1?
<sbc> Hvis vi starter med Regnskab, så har jeg vist fået sendt alt nødvendig info til Niels, og det lød som om det er en let opgaver ( vi har ikke så mange udgifter og indtægter for 2010).
<sbc> Skal vi ikke satse på at det når han at få styr på inden generalforsamling (evt. kan vi lige sende en punk mail efter mødet her)?
<agger> Det lyder rimeligt!
<sbc> altså, for at finde ud af hvad status er. Men det skulle være overkommeligt at få lavet det regnskab.
<eitreach> joeh.. han plejer at nå sine ting. 
<sbc> oh, lille ting.
<sbc> Hvis vi har fået indtægter fra reklamer på forumet, så skal det vel teknisk på 2010 regnskabet? Eller kan det vente til 2011 regnskabet, hvis vi først får dem udbetalt i dette år?
<AJenbo> udbetalingen "tilbageholdes"
<sbc> eller skal vi lade det være Niel's hovedpine?
<sbc> tilbageholdet? Det lyder ikke godt..?
<AJenbo> tror nu godt det kan smides på 2011
<eitreach> hovedpine. 
<eitreach> :p 
<AJenbo> sbc, det er ikke farligt det er bare fordi google ikke ved hvor de skal sende pengende hen
<sbc> ahhh
<AJenbo> det er også det der står hvis man i en periode sætter pause for udbetalingen
 * sbc blev lige nervøs for at vi var blevet stemplet som terrorister eller lignende, og alle vores penge var blevet frosset :D
<sbc> super.
<AJenbo> he he
<sbc> Ok, er der nogen der har mere til dette punkt?
<sbc> (Skal vi evt. tage addsense punktet nu, når vi er ved det?)
<sbc> Så hopper vi lidt i dagsordenen, men med 3 punkter burde det være til at overskue?
<AJenbo> 2009 regnskabet ligger ikke længere på web siden, skal jeg finde det op uploade det igen, eller er det lige meget*?
<sbc> ligger det ikke et sted i mail-arkivet?
<AJenbo> det er vist kun links til hjemmesiden
<AJenbo> tror 2008 ligger i mail arkivet
<sbc> ajenbo Det kan være du og jeg skal sætte os og få styr på foreningens-delen af hjemmesiden? Men det er et sidespring.
<sbc> Ellers må vi have noget kopi af regnskabet et sted.
<sbc> Men ajenbo, hvad skal der til for at vi kan begynde at få udbetaling fra addsense?
<AJenbo> o\
<eitreach> er det ikke bare en konto?
<AJenbo> eitreach, jo
<AJenbo> noget med at der skal overføres et beløb med en kode som man så skal indtaste mener jeg
<sbc> Så hvis jeg sender konto-info i en mail efter mødet, så burde det kunne begynde snart?
<sbc> ohh
<sbc> ok
<AJenbo> sbc, yep
<AJenbo> hvis vi når det inden d. 15 skulle vi kunne få udbetaling der.
<AJenbo> er det samme konto som vi donere til?
<sbc> skal vi sige at det fix'er ajenbo og jeg efter mødet? (vi kan evt. sætte bestyrelses-listen og specielt Niels med på cc: )?
<sbc> ajenbo Vi har vist kun den ene konto, så ja
<AJenbo> ok
<AJenbo> det kan vi godt
<sbc> Andet til det punkt?
<sbc> Nej.
<AJenbo> ikke her fra, nogen der vil vide hvad vi tjæner på reklamnerne?
<sbc> ajenbo Sure. Kom med et tal.
<agger> jatak :-)
<AJenbo> jeg tror vi er oppe på lidt over 200,- om måneden siden sidste kvartal i 2010
<eitreach> Nice. 
<eitreach> Det er jo en sjat..
<sbc> Che-ching!
<AJenbo> de øvrige 3 kvartaler ser det ud til kun at være 120,-
<sbc> Næste bestyrelses-møde  afholdes under sydens sol med alt betalt af foreningen! :P
<AJenbo> jeg har optimere lidt så det bliver nok mindst 200,- frem over
<agger> :-)
<eitreach> :D
<AJenbo> weee
<sbc> ajenbo Godt arbejde!
<sbc> Nå, næste punkt:
<sbc> Generalforsamling
<AJenbo> men det betyder nok at det kan dække de kontigentet gjode før
<agger> OK, generalforsamling hvornår?
<agger> og hvad?
<sbc> er der nogen der føler specielt for hvornår vi skal afholde den?
<eitreach> jeg tænker.. først maj, eller sidst i april, eller sådan noget. 
<sbc> Vedtægterne siger inden udgangen af maj
<sbc> eitreach: lyder fint for mig.
<eitreach> det er sådan et.. dansk, forenings-agtigt godt tidspunkt. 
<sbc> april kan være lidt dum pga. 11.04
<eitreach> can't mess with the classics. 
<agger> lad os sige maj, så
<AJenbo> ok
<eitreach> jaeh.. men maj, i så fald er jo fint. 
<sbc> på den anden side gør det måske at folk husker at der er noget ubuntu ting... som ellers er glemt i maj?
<sbc> ok.
<sbc> Udover regnskab, er der noget vi formelt skal tage os af inden?
<sbc> Vi skal selvfølgelig indkalde den i god tid (mener det er med en måneds varsel).
<eitreach> Det skulle lige være noget.. igangsætning af live, måske. 
<agger> Hvad med en dato
<sbc> og så skal vi se på evt. indkommende forslag.
<sbc> agger:  god ide med dato
<agger> der er  søndag d. 15. maj fx
<eitreach> eller den syvende. 
<eitreach> eller.. ottende, hvis det skal være en søndag. 
<sbc> søndag d. 15 lyder fint for mig...
<agger> kl 16?
<sbc> også fint.
<eitreach> Det vilel heller ikke gøre mig noget. 
<eitreach> er 16 ikke lidt for sent?
<eitreach> hvis vi skal sidde et par timer, begynder det at gå ind over aftensmad og lignende for folk. 
<sbc> enig.
<eitreach> kl. 14, måske. 
<sbc> Hvis det pludselig trækker ud (som det jo kan gøre), så kan vi komme i tids-nød.
<agger> 15, måske?
<sbc> agger: Du vil helst ikke i gang for tidligt?
<agger> 14, 15, begge er fint med mig
<sbc> Jeg syntes kl. 14 lyder fornuftigt. Skal vi tage det tidspunkt?
<agger> +1
<eitreach> hey britta_ . 
<sbc> britta_: Hejsa Britta
<eitreach> 14 er godt, synes jeg. 
<britta_> hej alle. Undskyld forsinkelsen.
<sbc> ok, så søndag d. 15. kl. 14.
<agger> hej britta 
<AJenbo> ok med 14
<sbc> Den skal indkaldes med 3 ugers varsel - men det kan vi jo tage når vi når tættere på.
<agger> ja
<sbc> Er der nogen der regner med at vi får nogle indkomne forslag? Vedtægts-ændringer osv.?
<sbc> Vi skal vel også helst gøre lidt reklame for det - bla. så vi kan få nogle folk til at stille op til bestyrelsen.
<eitreach> Vi skal nok regne med nogle stykker..ikke mang,e men.. nogle. 
<eitreach> Yeah. 
<AJenbo> jeg tror der er nogen der vil have dem skåret ud i pap, men vi har vist lavet alt for arbejdet
<eitreach> Skal vi ikke sige at vi holder et lille statusmøde først i april, så?
<agger> jo
<eitreach> Også lige for at måle temperaturen lidt. 
<sbc> helt sikkert.
<sbc> ajenbo: Skåret hvad ud i pap? Ikke forstået?
<AJenbo> der var vist nogen der mente de ikke blev krevet tydeligt ned et sted der er til at finde
<sbc> at vhad ikke blev skrevet end? Vedtægterne? Indkaldelsen?
<sbc> eller forslagene?
<AJenbo> vedtægterne
<AJenbo> hey der er han jo :)
<agger> hej niels! 
<sbc> ajenbo: ahh, ok.
<eitreach> hej!
<sbc> ajenbo: Det kan vi to måske lige kigge på at få gjort helt tydeligt på hjemmesiden en af de næste dage?
<sbc> for info er der jo.
<sbc> kjoller: Hejsa.
<AJenbo> blev de ikke forfremmet fra forslag til vedtægter sidste omgang?
<kjoller> yo! er på valby st på android. så jeg er lidt æangsom
<sbc> kjoller: Helt i orden :)
<AJenbo> kjoller, det er da dedikation :)
<eitreach> android er fedt til møder. :p 
<AJenbo> sbc, jo lad os ordne det når vi aligevel sider med forenings ting til hjemme siden
<sbc> ajenbo: cool!
<britta_> bortset fra når den ligger på en anden etage så man ikke hører alarmen :o/
<sbc> britta_: hehe 
<sbc> ok, er der andet til generalforsamling?
<eitreach> ikke herfra. 
<sbc> ok.
<sbc> Skal vi lige tage et ev.t punkt?
<eitreach> Ja. 
<eitreach> Det er mest omkring Live. 
<eitreach> Er der planer for det endnu?
<sbc> ikke hvad jeg ved af :(
<eitreach> altså.. vores forårs-happening. 
<AJenbo> vil forslå vi tænker over det under OSD
<sbc> osd er næsten for sent, hvis vi vil arrangerer en større ting?
<eitreach> For hvis det bliver i Aalborg.. så har jeg nogle idéer. 
<sbc> Hvis vi skal have bestilt lokaler og lignende, så skal vi til og rykke nu!
<agger> ja.
<AJenbo> ok
<eitreach> Der er jo f.eks. Nordkraft heroppe.. der kan jeg nok få nogle lokaler til live. 
<sbc> ... det kan også være vi skal prøve med mindre events lokalt, i stedet for at køre det helt store af? (Hvis vi alligevel ikke har kræfter og tid til at arrangerer noget voldsomt?)
<eitreach> Jeg kunne altid gå sammen med soren, heroppe. 
<sbc> eitreach: Hvad er Nordkraft (og fedt hvis du gider ligge nogle kræfter i det!)
<britta_> eitreach, jeg ser at man også kan leje kvægtorvet
<eitreach> og lave noget lokalt. 
<eitreach> sbc, Nordkraft er Aalborgs gamle kraftværk, som nu er blevet lavet til kulturhus. 
<AJenbo> jeg har ikke noget mod ålborg, det er vist den tredjestørste ubuntu by i dk
<sbc> lyder cool
<eitreach> Min kæreste har arbejdet nede i biografen dernede, og hendes far oppe på ovenpå.. han har nogle tråde at trække i. 
<britta_> det er også pænt centralt
<eitreach> britta_, kvægtorvet? 
<eitreach> britta_, ja. 
<agger> lyder spændende!
<britta_> ja, facaden ;o)
<eitreach> Ja. 
<britta_> nede ved fjorden
<eitreach> mm. ved østhavnen. 
<eitreach> og det er ikke ret langt fra et godt sted at få vædet ganen bagefter. 
<agger> Vi kunne komme nogle stykker her fra aarhus, tror jeg
<eitreach> Det kunne være fedt. 
<britta_> kommer selv jævnligt i Aalborg. Født og opvokset der, så kunne måske finde på at blande mig....hvis det er ok?
<eitreach> Det kunne være fedt. 
<eitreach> Jo flere jo bedre. :) 
<sbc> Hvad med at eitreach kigger lidt på lokaler, og så smider noget mail på listen / forum, så vi kan få nogle flere øjne på også. Det kan jo være nogen udenfor bestyrelsen også gerne vil være med i planlægningen?
<agger> +1
<eitreach> Det skal helt sikkert også udenfor bestyrelsen, jo. 
<AJenbo> ja
<sbc> ok -s kal vi snakke mere om det nu?
<sbc> Eller er der mere til evt.?
<sbc> Eventuelt?
<sbc> anyone?
<sbc> Så tror jeg vi siger mødet er hævet?
<sbc> 3
<sbc> 2
<sbc> 1
<sbc> Tak for god ro og orden :)
<AJenbo> Selv tak :)
<eitreach> Jeg vil lige se på hvad der er muligt med lokaler, og så kan jeg jo enten få hevet jer herind, eller lige skrive en bestyrelses-post. 
<kjoller> det var et hurtiht møde! hurra!
<britta_> ja, for os der ankom til sidst ;o)
<agger> ja, fortsat god søndag! :)
<sbc> kjoller: ajenbo og jeg hiver lige fat i dig (evt. pr. mail) angående udbetaling af addsense penge. Så ved du det :)
<britta_> i lige måde
<sbc> kjoller: Men jeg ved ikke lige om det bliver i dag :)
<kjoller> jep. jeg ved det.
<sbc> cool
<AJenbo> eitreach, der er vel ingen grund til at holde live planlægning på bestyrelses listen?
<kjoller> jeg havde lidt luret på  at overraske med den høje saldo :)
<AJenbo> sbc, skal det her ref ud på siden og den normale mail liste eller bare bestyrelses listen?
<AJenbo> kjoller, arh, beklager :/
<kjoller> AJenbo: i orden :)
<AJenbo> kjoller, det var godt nok en positiv overraskelse, da jeg selv hade en konto kom jeg kun op på 2/3 af hvad der skulle til for at de ville udbetale :D
<kjoller> jeg havde ikke regnet med at det ville være i samme størrelse som vores tidligere kontingent-indtægter
<kjoller> nå, jeg vil finde en billet. vi snakkes
<AJenbo> kjoller, ses
<sbc> ajenbo: Referat ud på mail bare til bestyrelsen. Men det må gerne komme på hjemmesiden også (evt. under sin egen kategori, hvis der ikke allerede er en bestyrelses-kategori)
<AJenbo> sbc, ok
<AJenbo> sbc, jeg har sat kontoen op, så skal du bare holde øje med når beløbet kommer
<AJenbo> sbc, så skal jeg bruge den sum de har overført (nogle små kroner) for at bekræfte kontoen så det fulde beløb kan blive orverført
<AJenbo> sbc, det skulle ske inden for 10 dage
<eitreach> Hæh.. Det er muligt simpelthen at leje en biografsal. 
<AJenbo> eitreach, var inde til Microsofts præsentation af IE7 i KBH, der hade de lejet en mellem stor sal i CINIMAXXX
<AJenbo> det var også den helt store omgang med udviklings ledere fra Remount og forkost
<eitreach> ajenbo, der er godt udstyr her.. og det er nemt, og ikke utrolig dyrt hvis det bare er en time. det kunne da være en fed ide til en del af et dagsprogram?
<eitreach> Det kunne blive et lidt internt arrangement med nogle folk udfra nogle andre kredse, som det sidst var i Aalborg. 
<AJenbo> eitreach, ja :)
<sbc> ajenbo: Har du tid (og lyst) til at træne og/eller mødes og tale lidt Ubuntu, enten tirsdag formiddag eller onsdag eftermiddag?
<AJenbo> sbc, ja det lyder fint
<AJenbo> 2 sec så kigger jeg lige hvilken dag der er best
<AJenbo> sbc, tirsdag formiddag
<AJenbo> så blev ref sendt ud og lagt op
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-01-30
<sound-oneiric> møde?
<pixiarvai> y
<pixiarvai> men sbc og laoshi kommer ikke
<pixiarvai> og jeg smutter nu pga. en mindre familiekrise (min datters hamster er lige død)
<Krumle> Ret dødt møde !
<sound-oneiric> er der andre end mig til møde nu så?
<sound-oneiric> ok andre end os 2?
<Krumle> Nu er jeg ny her, men det er da her der skulle være møde ikke?
<Blfriis> jeg er her også
<sound-oneiric> krumle jo men der har vist været 4 afbud, og pixi's datters hamster er lige død
<Krumle> ja det så jeg, sørgeligt, så kan vi vel betragte mødet som aflyst, eller?
<sound-oneiric> tror det... jeg er ikke inde i dagsordenen, men tror ikke der er grund til at vi sidder 3 mand
<Krumle> sound-oneiric, Næh det bliver nok lidt tamt
<Blfriis> ja der er ikke meget skriveri :)
<Krumle> Er der planlagt dato for næste møde?
<Blfriis> Krumle, så vidt jeg ved er det vidst sidste mandag hver måned
<Krumle> ok tak for info
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-01-28
<pixiarvai> Har vi en channeladmin online? datoen er forkert
<pixiarvai> Det er i dag kl 20 !
<pixiarvai> hmm, fik jeg mon ændret det alligevel
<pixiarvai> så venter vi vel på Søren nu :)
<nicky441> Det ligner det lidt :)
<pixiarvai> så kan jeg lige smide lidt, som i kan kigge på imens: Her er det foreløbige regnskab (jeg skal lige have styr på den sidste indbetaling fra AdSence) http://ubuntudanmark.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/%C3%85rsregnskab-for-Foreningen-af-danske-Ubuntubrugere-2012.pdf
<nicky441> Det er ellers noget af et fald i reklameindtægterne, blev grunden nogensinde fundet?
<pixiarvai> jeg ved ikke om den ene indbetaling er pga. skæringsdatoerne omkring nytår, men ud over det, så er det lavt ift. 2011, men ok ift. de budgeterede 3000kr
<nicky441> Hmm, PDF'en er på 147 sider... Men regnskabet ser godt ud
<pixiarvai> lol
<nicky441> Ok, så betyder det måske ikke rigtig noget :)
<pixiarvai> jeg aner ikke hvorfor den er så lang
<nicky441> Heh
<pixiarvai> det er nok fordi at jeg ikke markerede udskriftzonen
<pixiarvai> det når jeg nok at rette, før at regnskabet skal afleveres og godkendes til generalforsamlingen ;)
<nicky441> Ellers gå'ed nok, tomme sider fylder ikke så meget :)
<nicky441> Anders har da også glemt at møde op igen
<pixiarvai> jeg satte "alerm-clock" på denne gang, og det virkede hehe
<nicky441> Heh, jeg gjorde det samme. Ellers havde jeg sikkert glemt det
<pixiarvai> skal vi give folk til kl 19.15?
<buddig> Er Søren kommet hjem, for han skulle være væk  meget af januar måned, derfor havde han travlt med at få Ubuntu CD'erne købt til Osaa
<nicky441> Lyder fint
<pixiarvai> buddig, Søren er kommet hjem, og han ville "måske" deltage (set på FB)
<Momsemor> Pyha, nu lykkedes det vist, at komme ind det rigtige sted :-)  Jeg kan sgi ikke huske, hvordan jeg gør, når der går så lang tid mellem møderne ;-)
<pixiarvai> Vi fik vist heller ikke smidt det direkte link til chatten via browseren denne gang
<pixiarvai> jeg har smidt linket i forum nu. det skal vi huske næste gang
<Momsemor> +1
<pixiarvai> jeg beklager. det var netop derfor at jeg lavede det link, så det er noteret
<Momsemor> Alt forladt :-)  Jeg bruger ikke Xchat til hverdag, så jeg fik åbenbart sat det forkert op, da jeg testede ve halv otte-tiden...... men nu virker det :-)
<pixiarvai> uanset hvad, så har jeg set at vi har flere med, når vi smider det link til web-chatten, så det skal med
<Momsemor> Det tror jeg på :-)
<pixiarvai> hej neglesaks , vi er ikke starte, så du er kom rettidigt
<neglesaks> pyha! der var is på fortovet... :)
<neglesaks> håber at i alle har haft en god Januar
<Momsemor> Jo tak og du har forhåbentlig ingen brækkede lemmer ;)
<neglesaks> nej, alle lemmer intakte
<Momsemor> Godt!
<pixiarvai> nicky441,  Ok, skal vi regne med at Søren ikke kommer, og at du så overtager?
<nicky441> Det kan godt være, ellers bliver vi vist ikke færdige i dag :)
<nicky441> Dagsordnen kan ses her
<nicky441> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/534/detail/
<nicky441> Første punkt er hej og velkommen
<nicky441> Jeg er Nicky Thomassen, supplant og forum-admin
<pixiarvai> christian arvai, 37 år, redaktør i forum, kasserer i foreningen.
<Momsemor> Jannie Udengaard, 54 år, Bestyrelsesmedlem fra Hadsten
<mads-> Mads Ravn, 25 år. Fornylig facebook-medhjælper (Søren inviterede mig og jeg kom om bord)
<neglesaks> Peter Bjørn, 33 år, mangeårig hangaround og ubuntu-interesseret
<Blfriis> Brian Friis Randers
<neglesaks> og bosat i Lyngby (mig)
<nicky441> Flere?
<buddig> Henning Buddig, 62 år, bestyrelsesmedlem her og medlem i OpenSpace Aarhus og kommer i Ubuntu Randers
<wangerin> Hov sker er noget her idag? Henning - sønderjyde og formand for Alslug
<nicky441> Ok, så er der valg af dirigent og referent. Jeg kan godt klar begge ting hvis det? Ellers sig endelig til
<wangerin> Det ser der ikke ud til
<nicky441> Ok :)
<nicky441> Så er der referatet fra sidste møde i november
<nicky441> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2013/01/28/referat-af-irc-mode-d-2611-2012/
<pixiarvai> jeg vil gerne slippe. jeg har et regnskab, som jeg gerne vil have styr på
<nicky441> Der er ikke så mange punkter i dag, så jeg skal nok lave referatet
<nicky441> Kan alle godkende referatet fra sidste gang?
<Momsemor> +1
<buddig> +1
<wangerin> Var ikke med, men ellers +1
<Blfriis> +1
<pixiarvai> Var ikke med, men ellers +1
<nicky441> Fornemt, så må det være OK
<nicky441> Det næste punkt er Open Source Days for i år, men det er sbc's punkt, og jeg kender ikke rigtig noget til det
<neglesaks> ingen indvendinger herfra.
<nicky441> Jeg kunne forestille mig at han vil informere os om det, og spørge om vi vil deltage
<nicky441> Fristen er inden næste møde, så måske vi skulle tage dette punkt over mail så sbc kan være med?
<Momsemor> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<buddig> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<wangerin> Nu sidder jeg også med i teamet på OSD, så jeg er nok inhabil, men selvfølgelig skal UbuntuDK da med hvis der kan skaffes folk.
<nicky441> Det må være vedtaget. Hvis ikke jeg glemmer det, så opretter jeg mail'en i løbet af i morgen og sender ud
<buddig> nicky441, lækkert
<nicky441> Punkt 3 er i næsten det samme som punkt 2, så videre til punkt 4 = certifikat til serveren
<nicky441> buddig, ellers mind mig endelig om det ;)
<wangerin> Det mener jeg helt klart vi skal gøre noget ved. Er der blevet kigget på priser?
<nicky441> Mig og Anders ville gerne kunne købe et certifikat så vi kan kryptere forbindelsen til forummet, men uden Anders kender jeg ikke detaljerne. Jeg _tror_ det er cirka 200 kroner om året
<wangerin> !
<nicky441> wangerin, værsgod
<wangerin> AlphaSSL (AlphaSSL) købt via larsendata (gratisdns) koster 300 for et år, men jeg skal ikke kunne sige om der er alternativer som er billigere
<nicky441> !
<wangerin>  /
<nicky441> Jeg troede også at de var dyrere end 200 kroner, men hvis Anders kan gøre det til det, så syntes jeg det er fint
<nicky441>  /
<pixiarvai> !
<nicky441> pixiarvai, værsgod
<pixiarvai> som kassere vil jeg lige nævne, at vi, selv med 200kr mere om året, stadigt har større indtægter end udgifter i foreningen ..
<Momsemor> ++1
<nicky441> OK
<pixiarvai> det er så uden evt. udgifter til release, så vi skal lige holde styr på dif. ...
<pixiarvai> til dem der ikke var med (jeg smed det før mødet), kan i se regnskabet for 2012 herhttp://ubuntudanmark.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/%C3%85rsregnskab-for-Foreningen-af-danske-Ubuntubrugere-2012.pdf 
<nicky441> Release?
<pixiarvai> kort sagt, vi trækker ned på saldoen, men har pt en masse at trække af, så jeg har ingen indvendinger 
<nicky441> OK :) Skal vi stemme om at bruge 200 kroner på det, eller skal vi vente til vi har detaljerne fra Anders?
<pixiarvai> nicky441, realease er udgifter til evt udgifter i forbindelse med udgivelsen af 13.04 og 13.10
<nicky441> pixiarvai, selvfølgelig..
<nicky441> Jeg er +1 på at købe et certifikat, men det er jo ikke så underligt. Hvad syntes i andre?
<wangerin> +1
<Momsemor> !
<neglesaks> Jeg kan ikke se nogen grund til ikke at gøre det. 200 kr er et greb i lommen.
<nicky441> Momsemor, værsgod
<Momsemor> Der skal vel noget kryptering på ? Så +1 /
<wangerin> !
<pixiarvai> !
<nicky441> wangerin, værsgod
<wangerin> Ja det øger ikke sikkerheden på serveren, men sikrer at der ikke er nogen som lytter med undervejs. (fx når man går online via et public hostspot) /
<nicky441> pixiarvai, værsgod
<pixiarvai> jeg er som sådan for ideen. jeg ser så bare ikke det store problem, men det er måske fordi at jeg ikke har sat mig ind i SP
<nicky441> !
<Momsemor> !
<nicky441> Det nok mest email-adresserne som en kryptering vil kunne beskytte, for ellers har vi ikke meget personlig info på siden /
<nicky441> Momsemor, værsgod
<Momsemor> Det ved jeg ikke nok om, så det må "de kloge" om ;-)
<buddig> !
<nicky441> Andre? ingen imod?
<nicky441> Jamen så må det være vedtaget :)
<pixiarvai> +1
<nicky441> buddig, værsgod
<buddig> Det er https i stedet for http, og det bruges f.eks. i netbanker og facebook anbefaler det, men ellers...
<buddig> slut
<nicky441> Så må det være punkt 5 - Den kommende generalforsamling
<Momsemor> Aha... endelig noget jeg forstod ;-)
<nicky441> Sandt at sige kender jeg ikke meget til den side af foreningen, så måske vi skulle lade punktet stå til næste møde?
<nicky441> Det eneste der måske er, er om vi skal prøve og lave en "charmeoffensiv" og prøv og få flere folk aktive i foreningen
<pixiarvai> +1
<nicky441> Men jeg tror vi har prøve det før uden meget held
<nicky441>  /
<Momsemor> !
<nicky441> Momsemor, værsgod
<Momsemor> Kan vi finde en dato?
<nicky441> Er der nogen der kender tidsgrænsen?
<nicky441> " inden udgangen af maj måned"
<nicky441> Jamen for min skyld ingen alarm, hvad syntes i andre?
<pixiarvai> !
<nicky441> pixiarvai, go ahead
<pixiarvai> det plejer at være mødet sidst i maj
<wangerin> Det er vel i første omgang at udvælge en dato. Evt vi en doodl, hvis der skal tages hensyn til specifikke personer, men det er langt ude i fremtiden for de fleste
<Momsemor> 27 maj
<pixiarvai> 27 maj kl 20
<nicky441> Den 27 maj lyder fint. Det burde være længe nok til at planlægge på det, men inden sommerferien
<Momsemor> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<nicky441> Enig +1
<Blfriis> +1
<nicky441> Fornemt. Nogen imod?
<nicky441> OK :)
<nicky441> Det sidste punkt er eventuelt. Det eneste der er på det, er ordet til Christian :)
<pixiarvai> det er vel så dety om forsiden
<nicky441> Det er det
<pixiarvai> Da forums forside, det meste af tiden, er rent tekstbaseret, udskriver vi hermed en konkurrence om design af nogle flotte billeder, som kan sættes på forsiden fremover. De indkomne forslag er til offentlig nomineringen, og alle medlemmer kan stemme om dem. Vi håber at der blandt vores mange medlemmer, er nogle kreative personer, som kan blæse benene væk under os af overraskelse.
<pixiarvai> mere her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=17048
<pixiarvai>  /
<nicky441> Jeg er desværre ikke god til den slags, men ideen er rigtig god
<Momsemor> !
<nicky441> Momsemor, værsgod
<Momsemor> Er der kommet nogle forslag?
<pixiarvai> jeg er røvdårlig til det. jeg prøver at lokke vinderen fra HF's tegnekonkurrence med
<pixiarvai> !
<nicky441> pixiarvai, værsgod
<pixiarvai> snigepige vil vist deltage
<nicky441> Er der mere til eventuelt?
<buddig> !
<nicky441> buddig, værsgod
<buddig> Ang. charmeoffensiv, så har vi OpenSpace på Hovedbiblioteket i Aarhus i hele februar måned og vi har en masse CD'ere, så jeg håber på at der sker en masse.
<buddig> at det endelig lykkes at få et super ubuntu arrangement her /
<nicky441> Vi må håbe at der kommer gang i den, men mon ikke :)
<nicky441> Hvis ikke der er andet, så må det næste møde være d. 25/2
<nicky441> Så må mødet være hævet :) Tak for i dag
<Momsemor> Fortsat god aften :)
<pixiarvai> takker for et godt møde
<nicky441> Tak tak, og i lige måde :)
<Blfriis> hygge til jer alle
<buddig> takker for god mødeledelse
<neglesaks> tak for et redeligt møde :)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-01-27
<Zilvador> Godaften
<Momsemor> Godaften
<Momsemor> Kan I holde varmen?
<Zilvador> I min store dynejakke går det :)
<Momsemor> Ja, vi er sneet inde, men godt nettet virker ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Der er kun et tyndt lag i København
<Momsemor> Endnu!
<Zilvador> Åh-åh :)
<Zilvador> Vi håber, at sneen bliver i Jylland...hehe
<Momsemor> Du er så sød.....  hi, hi ;-)
<Zilvador> o:)
<Zilvador> Jeg spurgte Søren tidligere om mødet i aften. Han sagde, at der ikke var kommet noget på dagsordenen, så han regnede ikke med at holde et egentligt møde.
<Zilvador> Men han kommer måske for at diskutere mødestrukturen lidt
<Momsemor> Okay, vi er jo heller ikke ret mange lige nu. Skal vi vente en halv times tid, synes du?
<Zilvador> Vi kan prøve
<Zilvador> Jeg bliver her i hvert fald, hvis nogen vil snakke :)
<Momsemor> Fint, så henter jeg lige lidt kaffe :)
<Zilvador> Fint fint :)
<Zilvador> Godaften sbc 
<Momsemor> Manden havde ski drukket det hele, så jeg måtte lave noget nyt, men nu er jeg tilbage :-)
<Zilvador> Haha
<Zilvador> Man kan da heller ikke regne med de mandfolk :)
<Momsemor> Nej vel ;-)
<sbc> Zilvador, Hejsa. Er der møde eller bare hygge-snak? :)
<Zilvador> Ikke møde lige nu :)
<sbc> cool - så er jeg ikke gået glip af noget :)
<Zilvador> :)
<Momsemor> Vi udsatte det en halv time
<Momsemor> Hva' så, er der noget på programmet?
<Momsemor> sbc: mødestruktur??
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Sbc, jeg nævnte, at vi snakkede om at diskutere mødestrukturen tidligere
<sbc> Momsemor, intet :)
<sbc> ahh ja.
<sbc> så det næste møde bliver mere... struktureret.
<Zilvador> Fornuftigt :)
<sbc> i bund og grund skal der være 110% sikkerhed om hvem der: Opretter møde på loco.ubuntu.com, opretter kalender-begivenhed, opretter FB begivenhed, retter i denne kanls titel (og alt det andet som jeg har glemt lige nu).
<sbc> Det plejer at være mig der gør det, og jeg glemmer det for ofte...
<Zilvador> Forståeligt...og ville være godt at få styr på
<Zilvador> Jeg kan godt overtage noget af det ansvar
<sbc> Zilvador, Det lyder godt.
<Zilvador> Der kom aldrig så meget ansvarsfordeling ang. FB-siden heller
<sbc> Måske hvis vi er to til at huske og gøre det, så blive det gjort? Man kan håbe.
<sbc> Optimalt skal det ske efter hvert møde, så det næste møde er klar til afvikling...
<Zilvador> Jep :). Så skal den første bare meddele det til den anden
<Zilvador> Sandt. Men det afhænger vel også af, om der kommer punkter til dagsordenen ind
<Momsemor> Skal vi fortsat have 2 møder pr/mdr?
<Zilvador> Det afhænger af folks motivation
<Zilvador> Jeg mener personligt, at det ville være godt at mødes...hvor det ene mere er en forsamling og det andet det egentligt møde
<Zilvador> Det er mere for ikke at gå helt i stå i en måned
<sbc> Zilvador, det er det jo næste gjort alligevel på det sidste. Gået i stå altså :(
<Zilvador> Det virkede meget godt for mig at have en tidsfrist på mine opgaver...ind til næste møde
<Momsemor> Jeg har været lidt fraværende pga Aarhus opstart, så ved ikke helt hvor stort fremmødet har været
<Zilvador> sbc, sandt. Deraf mener jeg, at det afhænger af motivationen
<Momsemor> Jeg kan ikke lide, at gå glip af møder ;-(
<Zilvador> Momsemor, jeg er selv meget glad for det arbejde I gør i Aarhus, så det er helt forståeligt :)
<Zilvador> Jeg har håbet lidt på at vække folk ved at smide nogle ideer ud...men der er vist ikke så mange til at tage fra.
<Zilvador> Jeg tænkte også, at en naturlig tilføjelse til dagsordenen til alle møder ville være 'opdateringer om Ubuntu'.
<Zilvador> Så folk kan følge med i, hvad der foregår i Ubuntu-verdenen.
<Zilvador> Men det er også bare en ide.
<Momsemor> Tror I ikke, at det altid vil være "Tordenskjolds Soldater", der vil deltage i disse møder?
<Zilvador> Svært at sige 'altid' :)
<Zilvador> Jeg tror på, at det kan blive til meget mere.
<Zilvador> Men det kræver nogle ildsjæle...og jeg har ikke pt. selv overskuddet til at være motor, desværre.
<sbc> Momsemor, I perioder har vi været rigtig mange til møderne. Det er typisk når der er ved at blive planlagt fede store arrangementer. Men for at få gang i noget skal der være aktivitet og uden aktivitet kommer der ikke nye friske mennesker til...
<Momsemor> Jo, men vi må heller ikke skræmme folk væk med "kedelige" og "uden-indhold" møder. Igen for lidt og for meget
<sbc> sandt
<Zilvador> Der kom ideen med at lade mødeafholdelsen afhænge af dagsordenen ind :)
<Zilvador> Men der er så fare for, at folk ikke motiveres til at sende ideer ind
<sbc> ... og så døede dette møde :)
<Momsemor> Kan vi enes om, at vores IRC.møder skal stå/annoceres på forsiden af Ubuntu Danmark
<Momsemor> Nej, jeg tænkte (ingen griner, tak)
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Helt enig
<Zilvador> Men måske skal vi først lige have en mening om at have to eller et møde om måneden
<sbc> Jeg er nok for to møder, men føler ikke stærkt for det.
<Momsemor> Jeg synes det er svært, at svare på, for når der er mange er det fedt, men hvis det bliver sådan, at møderne udvandes og ingen gider deltage, ja, så er ét møde pr/mdr. at foretrække
<Momsemor> Kan vi sætte spørgsmålet på til næste møde og høre folkets mening?
<Zilvador> Gerne
<Zilvador> Jeg har egentlig mange ting, jeg gerne vil have gennemført, men mangler det personlige overskud :). Så hvis ingen andre vil fylde møderne ud, så ville det nok være en god ide at lade det lille møde være valgfrit...
<Momsemor> Kan man slå det stort op (gerne med sjovt billede) på Ubuntu Forsiden, så alle ser, at det er et vigtigt emne (har ingen forstand på hjemmesider)
<Momsemor> Zilvador, ingen stress, vi når det nok ;-))
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Du har ret :)
<Zilvador> Og ja, jeg tænker det samme. Det 'store' møde skal være det 'offentlige'
<Momsemor> Har vi tabt sbc i svinget??
<sbc> lidt
<Momsemor> Der er du jo ;-)
<sbc> eller, jeg har ikke lige noget at sige her hverken for eller imod.
<sbc> :)
<Momsemor> Hej Blfriis, vil du sige noget?
<Momsemor> sbc, du er da let, at samarbejde med ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Blfriis> nej jeg er lige kommet til pc'n .. var der nogle spørgsmål jeg kunne være behjælpelig med
<sbc> haha
<Zilvador> :)
<Momsemor> Kan man ikke få en log af dette møde, som Blfriis kan læse??
<Blfriis> Momsemor:  var der noget specielt du tænkte på
<Momsemor> Din holdning til antal af møder, hvordan vi kan tiltrække flere til IRC-møderne mm
<Blfriis> Momsemor:  du kan evt kopiere hel samtalen og sende den til mig i en privat besked... 
<Momsemor> Aha, så har jeg lært noget igen i dag.... det gør jeg....
<Zilvador> Log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/27/%23ubuntu-dk-moede.html
<Zilvador> :)
<Momsemor> Se, det var nemmere, tak!
<Blfriis> vi kan jo dele møde tiderne på fjæsbogen osv.. og i zorin forummet.. ikke at der er så mange 
<Blfriis> tjekker den lige hurtigt
<Momsemor> +1
<Momsemor> Måske du (Blfriis) ville stå for Ubuntu Danmarks Facebook side? Du er så god til Facebook...... Du kan da tænke over "tilbudet" :-)
<Blfriis> jamen det vil jeg  da gerne hjælpe med
<Momsemor> Du er en skat.... og helt uden pres ;-)
<Zilvador> Juhuu...du får hermed æren :)
<Blfriis> he he ja der er ikke nogen der kan presse mig ha ha.. men selvfølgelig.. bare jeg bliver gjort opmærksom på det.. har det jo lidt med at glemme
<sbc> Blfriis, sender du mig ikke lige dit fb-navn ved lejlighed, så får du rettigheder.
<Momsemor> Nej, det ved jeg godt..... kender dig jo efterhånden :-)  Du hører nærmere ang. det praktiske. 
<Blfriis> jo bare søg efter brian lund friis
<Zilvador> Det ville være skønt, hvis du ville skabe lidt liv derinde :). Vi lavede på et tidspunkt nogle retningslinjer for, hvad man kunne bruge FB til
<Zilvador> Du er velkommen til at kigge, hvis det kunne interessere dig
<Blfriis> ja men selvfølgelig vil jeg være behjælpelig
<Zilvador> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=17924
<Zilvador> Lyder godt :)
<Blfriis> Zilvador:  den kigger jeg lige på og så skal jeg forsøge at yde mit bedste.. har i en google+ side også
<Momsemor> Det hedder - vi -  og ikke - I   ;-)
<Blfriis> nå ja :)
<Momsemor> +1
<Blfriis> men findes der en sådan eller har det ingen interesse
<Momsemor> Jeg tror de leder....
<Blfriis> ja ok
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Vi bestemte os i sin tid til at vente med G+ ind til vi havde FB og måske Twitter oppe og køre
<Zilvador> Men hvis nogen brænder for G+, er der ingen, der holder dem tilbage
<Blfriis> ja ok twitter her jeg ikke selv så der må jeg melde pas
<Momsemor> Hvad med Snigepige og Twitter? Blev det til noget?
<Blfriis> sbc:  mange tak for indholdsstifter status ;)
<sbc> Blfriis, velbekomme :) Håber du kan hjælpe med at få sat lidt liv i siden :)
<Blfriis> Jeg kan da prøve
<Momsemor> Blfriis, tak fordi du vil være med :-)
<Blfriis> så lidt da.. hvor lost havde jeg ikke været uden Ubuntu DK's forum he he
<Momsemor> Ja, vi er mange, der har meget, at takke for :-)
<Blfriis> ja helt sikkert
<Momsemor> Nå, så blev det alligevel til et møde også denne gang :-)
<Blfriis> håber iøvrigt at jounalist og fotograf dukker op til det næste møde i Randers her på torsdag
<Momsemor> Håber jeg kan komme ud af indkørslen på torsdag. Er sneet inde nu :-(
<Blfriis> Ellers køre jeg ned og henter dig.. Jeg har en go' skovl
<Momsemor> Vores indkørsel er 75 meter lang, men tak for tilbudet ;-)
<Blfriis> jaså kommer jeg måske til kort.
<Momsemor> Har du fået Zorin 8 på tårnet?
<Blfriis> nej er ved at hente ultimate udgaven, den er frigivet i dag.. så skal nok lege i morgen :)
<Momsemor> Skønt..... nå, nu tror jeg, at jeg skal have lavet lidt. Har et par computere, der skal have Ubuntu på inden weekenden. Tak for i aften :-)
<Blfriis> ja kan du hygge
<Momsemor> Ilm
<Blfriis> Zilvador:  er du med endnu
<Zilvador> (blev distraheret)
<Zilvador> NÃ¥ede ikke at svare Momsemor :/
<Zilvador> Nå...men rigtigtnok tilbød snigepige at hjælpe i efteråret
<Zilvador> Men hun blev optaget af andet bestyrelsesarbejde, sagde hun
<Zilvador> Jeg håber stadig at høre fra hende
<Blfriis> nej ok men det går nok.. ja det kan jo ske
<Zilvador> :)
<Blfriis> men ellers kan jeg godt dele når der er irc møde.. Altså på min google+
<Zilvador> Meget gerne
<Blfriis> og hvis alle gør det henter vi måske også nogen der på den kont
<Blfriis> konto
<Zilvador> Sandt. Men vi vil heller ikke fremstå som 'spammere'.
<Blfriis> nej det skal man jo også passe på
<Zilvador> Nemlig. Derfor overvejede vi lidt det med retningslinjerne.
<Zilvador> Der skal helst ikke være for mange eller for tomme indlæg på siden, tænker jeg
<Zilvador> Twitter er bedre til den slags
<Blfriis> ja måske kender det ikke må jeg indrømme :-$
<Zilvador> Jeg bruger det heller ikke, men jeg ved, at det handler om hyppige opdateringer
<Blfriis> ja det har jeg også hørt..
<sbc> tak for i aften - jeg smutter også nu. Vi snakkes ved. Fortsat god aften.
<Zilvador> Tak og i lige måde :)
<Blfriis> ja jeg trækker mig også i baggrunden, kan i alle have en fortsat god aften..
<Zilvador> Gør du bare det. Tak for i aften :)
<Blfriis> ja selv tak da ;)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2015-01-27
<lars_t_h> Aloha!
<lars_t_h> :)
<sbc> Godaften
<lars_t_h> hej sbc godaften
<Zilvador> Godaften sbc og lars_t_h 
<lars_t_h> For en gangs skyld er jeg med i aften, har desværre så nemt ved at glemme det
 * lars_t_h har meget travlt for tiden
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Godt at have dig her
<Zilvador> Jeg har også selv haft en meget optaget måned
<Zilvador> Men det er vist heller ikke noget nyt
<lars_t_h> Jeg designer lektronik til et bemandet rumfart projekt - vi skal lave noget 100Mbit/s internet 36 km ude i Østersøen til primært HD video
<lars_t_h> *elektronik er det
<Zilvador> Det lyder da spændende
<lars_t_h> wangering er formand for RMSG: http://rmsg.dk/
<Klaus_Rasmussen> wow
<Zilvador> Er det en test til at opsætte internet til et rumfartøj?
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, deter til så man kan se opsendelsen via live stream. Den mixes i Kbh. tror jeg nok, og sendes så til offentlig skue via YouTube
<Zilvador> Se det fra havet?
<Zilvador> Eller opsendes den fra havet?
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, ja
<Zilvador> Aha :)
<lars_t_h> og ja
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, iRocket raketten er _i_ havet.
<Zilvador> Altså...på en båd og opsendes til rummet fra havet? Ikke nede i havet, vel?
<lars_t_h> RMSG støtter http://raketmadsen.dk/ der har en blog her: http://ing.dk/blogs/raket-madsens-rumlaboratorium
<Zilvador> Det ser spændende ud
<Zilvador> Endda på Ingeniøren :)
<sbc> neglesakz, Hej Peter
<sbc> går det godt?
<Zilvador> Godaften neglesakz :)
<neglesakz> hey guys, jeg er lige blevet remindet om at der er mde - jeg sidder pa en anden comp lige nu, sa kan kun deltage kort fr jeg krer hjem
<neglesakz> godtaften!
<neglesakz> nej, desvrre ikke, men jeg vil ikke kede jer med detaljerne
<Zilvador> Æv da :(
<Zilvador> Men jeg er da glad for, at du dukkede op.
<Zilvador> Det er vist godt, at vi har Google-påmindelser og FB. Det får lidt flere med :)
<neglesakz> Mht. regnskab kan jeg kun sige at der ikke har vret mange posteringer i den tid jeg har haft kassererhatten p... en enkelt gang hosting, og det er vist det
<neglesakz> Sren har stadig Executive Acess til kontoen dog :)
<sbc> neglesakz, det er jeg ked af at høre.
<sbc> altså ikke det sidste du skrev, men det første.
<neglesakz> Shit happens, ingen garantier i livet. osv
<Zilvador> neglesakz, jeg ved ikke, om du har set på referatet, men vi har jo fået legatet fra DKUUG. Jeg regner egentlig med, at de har indbetalt summen.
<Zilvador> Det kan sbc måske bekræfte?
<sbc> 2 sec, kigger straks!
<neglesakz> Legat? Har jeg misset, men det er jo genialt. Sidst jeg tjekkede havde foreningen 1,5 rs penge, fr vi lb tr, under antagelse af at det ingen indkomst var.
<Zilvador> Nemlig :).
<Zilvador> Det fik DKUUG til at forbarme sig over os, så vi fik en donation svarende til et års drift
<neglesakz> storsindet af dem.
<Zilvador> Ja. Det er rigtigt gode nyheder
<Zilvador> Jeg skylder også Simon at se på andre muligheder. Jeg er bare ikke kommet til det endnu
<sbc> Jeg kan ikke se noget. Hvornår skulle det være blevet overført? (Der er to overførsler på 150 og 200 kr.)
<sbc> ... og en på 25.
<Zilvador> Indkommende? Donationer?
<sbc> vist alle "donationer" fra "private".
<sbc> Zilvador, ja
<Zilvador> De svarede i december og sagde, at de ville overføre pengene
<wangerin> Davs
<Zilvador> Godaften wangerin 
<sbc> Zilvador, Hvilken konto nr. har de fået?
<Zilvador> Det på donationshjemmesiden
<Zilvador> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/doner/
<lars_t_h> Zilvador mht iRocket - jo nede i havet. og davs til alle jeg ikke har hilst på indtil nu.
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ blev klokken 20
<Zilvador> vi er ikke så mange
<Klaus_Rasmussen> og ingen adm'er
<Zilvador> adm?
<Zilvador> Af kanalen?
<Klaus_Rasmussen> jeps
<Zilvador> Sbc er adm
<Klaus_Rasmussen> nicky chr. anders
<Zilvador> Vist som den eneste
<Zilvador> Ah...forummet mener du
<Zilvador> Nej, de er her ikke
<Zilvador> Jannie plejer også at være her
<Zilvador> Nå...vi må vel starte og se, hvad der sker
<Zilvador> Klaus_Rasmussen, er du her også?
<Zilvador> AAh
<Zilvador> Det var dig, der skrev :)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> i hvert fald nu
<Zilvador> Beklager...hehe
<Zilvador> JEg tænkte lige før, at jeg ville puffe til dig.
<Zilvador> Godt...lad os starte
 * Zilvador puffer til sbc wangerin neglesakz lars_t_h 
<Zilvador> Velkommen til mødet. Lad os se på agendaen for i aften:
 * lars_t_h er med
<Zilvador> Formalia
<Zilvador> Godkendelse af referat fra sidste gang
<Zilvador> Status på igangværende aktiviteter
<Zilvador> Global Jam
<Zilvador> Status på lokalforeninger
<Zilvador> Planlægning af generalforsamling
<Zilvador> Eventuelt
<Zilvador> Lad os starte med navnerunden.
<Zilvador> (selv om vi alle vist kender hinanden?)
<Zilvador> Vi kan nok godt springe over i aften
 * wangerin er Henning fra Sønderborg - formand for AlsLUG
<Klaus_Rasmussen> nyborg her
<Zilvador> Mit navn er Daniel Ejsing-Duun. Jeg er bestyrelsesmedlem, loco-kontakt og bor i København.
 * sbc er Søren, Formand for foreningen. Bor i Odense.
 * lars_t_h er Lars Tørnes Hansen i betyrelsen, AFAIK
<Zilvador> Det er selvfølgelig en god måde lige at vække folk på :)
<Zilvador> AFAIK? Ved du det ikke, lars_t_h? :)
<neglesakz> im here
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, nu har jeg jo sprunget nogle møder over og ved faktisk ikke om der har været en generalforsamling i mellemtiden, så travlt har jeg
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Vi kommer til planlægningen af generalforsamlingen senere
<Zilvador> Det er i maj
<Zilvador> Næste punkt
<Zilvador> Godaften Blfriis 
<Zilvador> Hernæst skal der vælges en ordstyrer og en referent. Nogen der kunne tænke sig at være ordstyrer?
<Zilvador> Så fortsætter jeg vel
<Blfriis> tak og god aften
<Zilvador> Nogen der er frisk på at skrive referat så? Det er en hurtig opgave og kan endda gøres i løbet af mødet? 
<Zilvador> Heller ikke. Vi fortsætter.
<Zilvador> Herefter har vi godkendelsen af Kenneths referat fra sidste møde. Nogen kommentarer?
<Zilvador> Ingen. Vi fortsætter.
<Zilvador> Referatet er godkendt
<Zilvador> Næste punkt på agendaen er en gennemgang af igangværende aktiviteter. Først lige et overblik over nuværende aktiviteter.
<Zilvador> Liste over Aktiviteter:
<Zilvador> Google Adsense-konto (Nicky og Anders)
<Zilvador> Flytte Google-kalenderen til forsiden (Udført af Anders)
<Zilvador> Lave donationsknap (Udført af Anders)
<Zilvador> Ansøgning til DKUUG (Udført af Daniel og Nicky)
<Zilvador> Opgradere forum til phpBB 3.1 (Anders)
<Zilvador> Implementere Swipp-konto på hjemmesiden (ikke tildelt)
<Zilvador> Lave donationsknap over 'nyheder' på forsiden (Udført af Anders)
<Zilvador> Sætte donationsknap op på forummet (Anders?)
<Zilvador> Opsætte Paypal-konto til donationssiden (Henning Wangerin)
<Zilvador> Sig gerne til, hvis jeg mangler noget.
<Zilvador> Vi er så heldige, at Anders udførte nogle af aktiviteterne i forbindelse med sidste møde, så nogle af dem kan nu streges af listen.
<Zilvador> Sidste besked angående Adsense var, at han også ville se på den.
<Zilvador> Desværre er han ikke med i aften, så vi kan ikke få en opdatering
<Zilvador> Til generel info til dem, der ikke var her sidst, har vi fået et legat fra DKUUG
<Zilvador> De vil donere en sum svarende til et års drift af foreningen
<Zilvador> Vi venter dog stadig på, at de indbetaler den
<lars_t_h> Det lyder godt det med legatet
<Zilvador> Nemlig :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Har de fået info om konto nr. osv? Hvem har kontakten til dem?
<Zilvador> sbc, det har jeg
<Zilvador> Og som jeg nævnte har de fået nummeret på vores donationsside :)
<sbc> ok :)
<Zilvador> Jeg spørger lige, om de har forsøgt at overføre
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, sbc - måske vil deres kasserer have reg nr +et konto nr til donationen?
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, Det har de fået
<Klaus_Rasmussen> eller en faktura
<Zilvador> De har også fået en faktura
<Zilvador> Jeg følger op på det og undersøger sagen.
<Zilvador> Vi har mindst en opgave på listen, der ikke er blevet tildelt
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der har lyst til at se på implementering af en swipp-konto på hjemmesiden til donationer?
<wangerin> !
<Zilvador> Det er en lille opgave
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<wangerin> swipp kræver at det gøres af en som har adgang til kontoen, via netbank, så det kræver næsten at det er kassereren.
<wangerin>  /
<Zilvador> Tak for info. Du har ret
<Zilvador> Det vil endda sige formanden i dette tilfælde :)
<wangerin> - har lige været gennem møllen i RMSG.dk ;-)
<sbc> kan se jeg har en opgave foran mig :)
<Zilvador> Da det er Søren, der har kontoen
<Zilvador> wangerin, ja det lagde jeg mærke til :)
<neglesakz> Ja. Jeg er overbelastet for tiden - vil gerne, men kan realistisk ikke, selvom det er en lille opgave.
<Zilvador> sbc, må jeg skrive dig på opgaven?
<sbc> Zilvador, Gør det! Så kan du også huske mig på det til næste møde, hvis jeg ikke får det gjort i uge 7 :)
<Zilvador> Det vil kræve at få fat i et telefonnummer også
<Zilvador> Tak. Det skal jeg gøre :)
<Zilvador> Wangerin, du blev sat op opgaven om at se på Paypal til hjemmesiden. Har du en opdatering på det?
<Zilvador> Har du haft tid? :)
<Zilvador> wangerin, Er du der?
<wangerin> den skal oprettes af bestyrelsen. Så det er ikke noget jeg kan gøre, men jeg bistår gerne
<wangerin>  /
<sbc> Er det noget vi oplever at folk efterspørger? Er bankoverførsel egentlig ikke "nok"?
<lars_t_h> Det er vel igen den har kontoen der skal lave arbejdet.
<sbc> ... eller er Paypal, swipp osv. lettere for nogen ?
<Zilvador> sbc, vi har stemt om det
<wangerin> !
<neglesakz> Paypal er det alle kender. Swipp er nemt for alle Danskere der ikke har Danske Bank
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ den sag er egentlig afgjort
<sbc> Zilvador, Jeg accepterer demokratiet så :)
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<lars_t_h> PayPal er meget nemt at bruge.
 * Zilvador tror egentlig godt,a t ordet kan gå frit i aften :)
<sbc> wangerin, Det kan være du vil "holde mig i hånden" i løbet af vinterferien, hvor jeg burde have lidt tid til at kigge på denne slags ting?
<wangerin> sbc: Jeg har ikke hørt nogen her i foreningen, men folk syes det er besværligt at skulle skive et laaaangt konto-nummer, og at det er nemmere med et 8-cifrer telefon-nummer eller paypal. Og ja. jeg skal gerne bistå dig ;-) Jeg sender lige mit telefon-nummer til dig pr PM /
<sbc> wangerin, cool :)
<Zilvador> Godt
<Zilvador> Håber at I kan finde ud af det så :)
<Zilvador> Det kunne være en aktivitet til Global Jam-weekenden :p
<Zilvador> Godaften askhl 
<askhl> G'aften!
<lars_t_h> hej askhl 
<Zilvador> Hvilken behagelig overraskelse :)
<neglesakz> buona sera
<askhl> Tak :)
<Zilvador> Vi var lige ved at se på listen over vores nuværende aktiviteter
<Zilvador> Men den blev vi vist netop færdige med
<Zilvador> Og netop som Global Jam blev nævnt, kan vi jo passende gå videre til næste punkt
<Zilvador> ...som netop er planlægning af Global Jam
<Zilvador> Søren, du har skrevet punktet på agendaen
<Zilvador> Vil du fortælle? :)
<Zilvador> *sbc
<sbc> Ja...
<sbc> Der er snart GlobalJam. Jeg har _ikke_ tid til at arangere (måske heller ikke til at deltage), men hvis nogen har, tænkte jeg at det skulle på dagsordenen.
<sbc> Hvis ingen "springer til" så kan vi bare gå hurtigt videre :)
<Blueeyez> Hej
<Zilvador> Godaften Blueeyez!
<sbc> Zilvador, Det var måske ikke det du ledte efter, men det var mine tanker :)
<sbc> Blueeyez, Hejsa
<Zilvador> sbc, det var lidt det, jeg selv tænkte også :)
<lars_t_h> hej Blueeyez :)
<sbc> askhl, Hej Ask. Long time, no see :)
<Zilvador> Jeg ville bare ikke stjæle dit punkt
<Blueeyez> Hej til jer der skriver hej :-D
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, dit referat fra sidste gang blev godkendt uden kommentarer ;)
<askhl> sbc: Jeg har ikke rigtig haft tid på nær vigtige oversættelsesdeadlines (jeg har stadig ikke rigtig tid, skal det indrømmes!  Men okay :))
<Blueeyez> Super Zilvador :-)
<Zilvador> Godaften Futte 
<Futte> Godaften
<lars_t_h> hej Futte 
<Futte> Hej alle sammen
<Zilvador> Vi er groft set opdelt i Aarhus, Odense, Als og København
<lars_t_h> Futte, var navnet på min kat :)
<Blueeyez> hmmf Zilvador 
<Zilvador> Odense/Nyborg :)
<Zilvador> Oh
<Zilvador> Og Esbjerg!! :D
<Zilvador> Beklager
<Blueeyez> :-)
<Zilvador> Du er jo lige kommet...hehe
<Blueeyez> Jae, min tidsplan gik i vasken ;-)
<Zilvador> Vi snakker om Ubuntu Global Jam
<neglesakz> Als Unixbrugergruppe
<Zilvador> Vi vil meget gerne opfordre folk til at lave Ubuntu-møder eller arbejdsweekender i forbindelse med Ubuntu Global Jam
<Zilvador> Som foregår d. 6.-8. februar
<Zilvador> Helt små ting er også velkomne
<Zilvador> Der er sider, der beskriver foretagendet og giver ideer
<Zilvador> Og det behøver slet ikke registreres nogen steder
<Zilvador> Hermed er opfordringen givet videre :)
<lars_t_h> For mig tror jeg at det nok må blive næste år - hvis jeg skal arrangere noget, GlobalJam.
<Zilvador> Hvis ingen andre har noget at sige, går vi videre til næste punkt
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, helt i orden. Vi har jo kun vores egen tid.
<Zilvador> Næste punkt er status på Lokalforeninger
<Zilvador> Lars, tager jeg fejl eller er du også med til Aarhus-møderne?
<Zilvador> Blfriis er i hvert fald. Nu kom han jo også :)
<Zilvador> Vil en af jer fortælle lidt om, hvordan det går?
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, nej - jeg var, da jeg boede der (2007-2010)
<Zilvador> ay-ay
<Zilvador> Blfriis, er du med? :)
<Zilvador> Det tager vi senere så
<Zilvador> wangerin, er du med?
<Zilvador> Måske vil du fortælle om AlsLUG
<Zilvador> Han er måske også gået ud efter kaffe...
<Zilvador> Blueeyez? Esbjerg? :)
<Blueeyez> I Esbjerg har jeg købt 2 x Abook Z510, men er forsinket så vi begynder nok først om ca 30 dage 
<wangerin> I AlsLUG kørr det derudaf med 180 i timen. I Sønderborg booker vi nu ekstra lokaler så vi nu har plads til 25 pladser med computere. Vi har lukket Aabenraa med, men åbner til gengæld i Feldsted hvor vi vil kunne være 40 mand hvis det gælder. Derfor har vi samtidig udvidet vores netværks- og strøm- ofrdelere med 150% - fra 8 til 20 porte + WLAN ;-) Så det går bare derudaf /
<Zilvador> Blfriis, super. Har du fundet lokaler? Og er der ekstra bemanding eller er du alene om det?
<Zilvador> *Blueeyez
<Zilvador> ups :)
<Blueeyez> :S
<Blueeyez> nårh, har fundet lokale, men er ene mand endnu :-)
<Blueeyez> Langsom start på 2015 ;-)
<Zilvador> Der skal mere en Bl til for at lave autocomplete...hehe
<Blueeyez> ;-)
<Zilvador> Men der er fremgang. Det er godt at høre :). Godt arbejde og fortsæt endeligt!
<Blueeyez> jo tak :-)
<lars_t_h> Blueeyez, annoncerer du for bin Ubuntu lokalklub i en næravis?
<Blueeyez> ps har hørt det går skidt for ham med Windows
<Blueeyez> Nej, da det er igennem noget ved kommunen er det for lukkede døre, men en fin begyndelse :-)
<lars_t_h> Blueeyez, måske du skal nævne at du har Ubuntu DK til at bakke dig op
<Zilvador> Ja. SÃ¥ kan det udvides senere, hvis det bliver aktuelt :)
<Zilvador> Ja, det kunne være
<Blueeyez> Nemlig Zilvador :-)
<Zilvador> Og tilbage til Als :)
<Zilvador> wangerin, Lyder godt. God fremgang!
<Zilvador> Årsagen til nedlægning i Aabenraa...var det problemet med lokaler?
<Zilvador> Har Feldsted samme muligheder/marked?
<wangerin> 2 af de 6 lørdage vi skulle bruge kunne ikke lade sig gøre, og da vi flere gange er blevet sendt ind i et "kosteskab" (med 20+ gæster) blev vi trætte af det, og fandt et alternativt lokale. / 
<Zilvador> Surt. Men godt at høre, at I klør på et andet sted.
<Zilvador> Hvordan er det gået i Feldsted ind til videre? Har I haft møde der?
<wangerin> Felsted ligger ca 8-10km fra Aabenraa, og er faktisk nemmere at komme til, så vi ser det på ingen måde som en forringelse
<wangerin> Nej det er første gang den 14/2 er det vist. Men vi har været forbi og kigge på sagerne
<wangerin>  /
<Zilvador> Godt. Jeg glæder mig til at høre, hvordan det kommer til at gå :)
<Zilvador> Blfriis, er du med os igen?
<Blfriis> ja jeg er med igen
<Zilvador> Godt :). Har du en opdatering om arbejdet i Aarhus-regionen?
<wangerin> Nok lidt ned i første omgang, men jeg er helt sikker på at vi kommer op på fulde omdrejninger når folk lige har vennet sig til at skulle derud i stedet for ;-)
<Zilvador> Super :)
<Blfriis> mest i fra Randers, vi fortsætter jo som vi plejer og der kommer stadig nye til. Så det kan nok ikke være bedre :D
<Zilvador> Godt at høre :)
<Zilvador> Godt. Så går vi til næste punkt.
<Zilvador> Planlægning af generalforsamling
<Zilvador> Sbc, vil du?
<sbc> Vil gerne forsøge.
<sbc> Vi har ikke travlt, men vi skal lige så stille have fundet en dato osv. for generalforsamlingen i foråret.
<sbc> Vi skal også have gjort os tanker om der skal gøres ekstra reklame for at få folk til at stille op til bestyrelsen.
<Zilvador> Det synes jeg, at vi skal
<sbc> Endelig skal bestyrelsen få udarbejdet bl.a. regnskab, budget for 2015 og andre småting.
<lars_t_h> sbc jeg stiller gerne op igen som alm. bestyrelsesmedlem
<sbc> Det plejer vist at være en lørdag eller søndag omkring kl. 16.00
<sbc> lars_t_h, lyder godt!
<Zilvador> Et forslag kunne være søndag d. 17 maj måske?
<sbc> Men skal vi forsøge at blive enige om en dato i dag, og så have resten i hovedet den kommende tid?
<Zilvador> Jeg tror og håber på, at vi kan overtale nogle flere...og meget gerne nogle nye også :)
<sbc> D. 17 maj lyder fint for mig. Kl. 16.00? Så burde vi kunne nå at blive færdige før aftensmadstid? :)
<Zilvador> Tja...eller måske efter aftensmad, da mange nok har aktiviteter om dagen
<lars_t_h> 17. maj er fint for mig det ligger ca. midt immellem 2 fødselsdage der foregår ved famlie i Vejle.
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at vi holder os til d. 17. maj for nu så
<Zilvador> Der skal oprettes en begivenhed og vi må se, om vi kan sprede budksabet
<Zilvador> *budskabet
<sbc> Hvad tidspunkt?
<Zilvador> Jeg vil foreslå kl 19 eller 20
<Zilvador> Nogen for? Imod?
<sbc> !
<Zilvador> Er kl 16 bedre for folk?
<Zilvador> sbc?
<sbc> Jeg frygter det er for sent. Hvis der kommer forslag og det bliver et langt møde kan det blive lidt hårdt.
<sbc> ... men jeg ved også godt at folk kan være 'optaget' en søndag eftermiddag.
<Zilvador> Det er jo det.
<sbc> I hvert fald start tidligt (kl. 19) hvis det er.
<Zilvador> Alternativt kunne det være en tidlig hverdagsaften
<sbc> kl. 20 kan blive meget sent, hvis forslag/opstilling/optælling af stemmer osv trækker ud.
<Zilvador> Sandt
<sbc> Zilvador, Jeg tror Generalforsamling er godt til en weekend. Men måske er det bare mig.
<sbc> Hvad siger I andre?
<lars_t_h> kl 16 er bedst synes jeg
<Zilvador> Futte og Klaus_Rasmussen - I er meget stille :)
<lars_t_h> og den 17. maj
<Futte> *
<Zilvador> Futte? Du vil sige noget? :)
<Futte> Ikke for at jeg skal blande mig  for meget men er Maj ikke lige sent nok
<Zilvador> Bestyrelsesåret ender i maj :)
<Futte> Tænker på at folk nok er i haven og sådan
<Futte> ok.
<sbc> Vi kunne vel godt holde det tidligere?
<Zilvador> Kan nok godt være april. Men det er vel det tidligste?
<sbc> Tror ikke vedtægterne siger andet end at det skal være før en dato.
<Zilvador> Andre forslag til datoer?
<Zilvador> Jeg er ikke imod at holde det i april
<lars_t_h> senest den 05. april er ok for mig
<Zilvador> Det er påske
<Zilvador> Søren, hvad siger vedtægterne?
<sbc> jeg kigger - hang on :)
<sbc> ng årligt inden udgangen af maj måned og indkaldes med mindst tre ugers varsel via
<sbc> skævt cut-n-paste, men inden udgangen af maj.
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ egentlig ingen tidligste dato
<sbc> søndag d. 19. april kunne være en mulighed?
<Zilvador> Det er fint for mig
<lars_t_h> Kan ikke 19. april, ugen efter er bedre
<neglesakz> Det ligger sjovt nok lige op af 15.04 udgivesen..
<Zilvador> Hehe...godt set neglesakz 
<Zilvador> Futte, du ville gerne have det tidligere?
<sbc> Er det en dårlig ting?
<neglesakz> nej!
<Zilvador> NÃ¥...en uge frem
<Futte> ja, der er støre cance for at folk har tid til at være ved computeren.
<sbc> Hvis ingen brokker sig, skal vi så ikke sige søndag d. 19. april kl. 16.00 ?
<Futte> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<wangerin> +1
 * lars_t_h brokker sig - ikke 19 . april, men ugen efter
<Zilvador> Jeg synes, at vi skal rykke det frem til d. 26. når vi nu har en, der ikkle kan
<neglesakz> =1
<Zilvador> Hvis folk er interesseret i at være med i bestyrelsen, kan de også prioritere det over havearbejde
<sbc> Zilvador, lars_t_h Helt sikkert!
<neglesakz> erm +1
<wangerin> fint med mig
<Zilvador> Tænker jeg
<Futte> ok +1
<lars_t_h> sbc, jeg næsten helt sikkert ikke den 19.  - min  lillesøtster har fødselsdag den 16. og vi holder fødselsdagsfest søndagen efter
<Zilvador> Og april må alligevel være bedre end maj på det punkt :)
<Zilvador> Søndag d. 26. april kl 16.00?
<sbc> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<Futte> +1
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at den er godkendt :)
<Zilvador> Godt. Vi tager det op igen på næste møde
<Zilvador> Sidste punkt er eventuelt
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der har noget?
<Zilvador> Ingen?
<Zilvador> Så kan vi vist godt hæve mødet
<Zilvador> Tak for god ro og orden :)
<Zilvador> Og lad os håbe, at vi får flere deltagere næste gang
<lars_t_h> Det var nu et af de kortere møder
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC-møde tirsdag d. 24. februar 2015 kl. 20.00 (Generalforsamling søndag d. 26. april kl. 16.00) | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Zilvador> Heh...ja, vi er ellers ved at være vænnet til længere møder
<Zilvador> Super. Tak for emneskift
<Zilvador> Det hjalp også lidt at få reddet økonomien
<sbc> Zilvador, Der var lidt laggg på Chanserv, så jeg troede jeg havde glemt syntaksen. Men den kom vist nu.
<Blueeyez> Hvordan ser det ud med økonomien i 2014?
<Zilvador> sbc, super!
<Zilvador> Det ville nu være godt, hvis jeg også kunne gøre det der en dag :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Du kan stadig ikke ændre topic herinde, vel?
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, efter legatet ser det bedre ud. Men der er endnu ikke stabil indtægt
<sbc> Zilvador, Hvis du finder hvilken komando jeg skal køre for at give dig rettigheder, så skal du bare sige til.
<Zilvador> Vi håber, at Anders og Nicky kan gøre noget der.
<Blueeyez> Okay, er det offentligt Zilvador?
<Zilvador> sbc, i orden. Jeg søger :)
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, hvilket?
<Blueeyez> sbc /msg chanserv noget i den stil
<Blueeyez> Zilvador i forum
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, hvad er offentligt i forum? :)
<Blueeyez> 2 sek :-)
<Blueeyez> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19150
<Zilvador> Det er budgettet :)
<Zilvador> Ønsker du regnskabet for 2014?
<Blueeyez> Er der 2? :S
<Zilvador> Der er et budget og et regnskab
<Zilvador> Og for 2014 er de vist begge lukkede
<Blueeyez> er regnskabet offentligt?
<Zilvador> Nu er vi i 2015
<Blueeyez> okay, har du link til regnskabet for 2014?
<Zilvador> Ja, jeg mener ikke, at vi har lukket det
<Zilvador> Nej, det har jeg ikke.
<Zilvador> Måske husker jeg forkert. Det kan være, at det ikke er offentliggjort endnu
<Zilvador> Du kan tage fat i Christian Arvai for at høre ham
<Blueeyez> Står han for det endnu?
<Blueeyez> troed neglesakz stod for det? :S
<Blueeyez> (Lettere forvirret)
<sbc> Zilvador, Blueeyez Det er vist ikke blevet lavet. Tror også det er neglesakz der er kasserer.
<neglesakz> 2 sek
<sbc> Men jeg kan give et hurtigt overblik: Hang on.
<neglesakz> Ja jeg er formelt kasserer, men noget tandls af slagsen ;)
<Zilvador> Sandt. Jeg så bare, at Christian lagde det sidste ud, så jeg kendte ikke arbejdsfordelingen mellem dem :)
<sbc> Start 2014: 7.729,51
<sbc> Konto nu: 5.743,66
<Blueeyez> så er der da kommet ca 1000 kr i donationer?
<Blueeyez> og evt adsense?
<sbc> Hosting ca. 2000 + kr, (så langt den største post)
<sbc> ca. 500 kr. donationer (meget overslags-regnings-agtigt).
<sbc> 200+ til post/porto
<sbc> HÃ¥ber det gav lidt overblik.
<Blueeyez> lidt :-) Bare fordi jeg henviser til det på Ubuntu Esbjerg..
<sbc> Blueeyez, Sig til hvis du har brug for mere info. neglesakz og jeg skal nok lave et 'endeligt' regnskab for 2014 inden generalforsamlingen, men der er i bund og grund ca. 20 bevægelser på kontoen, så det er ligefør at et konto-udskrift er klart nok :)
<sbc> Nå, jeg vil smutte for i aften. Tak for godt møde. Vi snakkes ved alle sammen :)
<askhl> Hejhej!
<Blfriis> ja også hej herfra
<Blueeyez> Smutter os, men rart at vide lidt om økonomien og at den er i bedring :-)
<Zilvador> Tak for i aften!
<neglesakz> tak for mdet... og godt forsinket nytr til ejr alle
<Zilvador> neglesakz, skynd dig hjem nu :)
<neglesakz> jep
<neglesakz> snaks
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2017-01-31
<nicky> 'aften :-)
<klaus> hej nicky
<Zilvador> Godaften Nicky og Klaus
<buddig> God aften her - hvis I er her.  
<Zilvador> Godaften :)
<Zilvador> Nicky, lang tid siden jeg har set dig. Alt vel?
<nicky> Zilvador, Yep, det er det, tak for at spørge :-) Hvad med dig?
<Zilvador> Jo jo, helt fint :)
<nicky> Zilvador, Jeg plejer bare at glemme dagene
<Zilvador> Det tror jeg desværre ikke, du er den eneste, der gør
<Zilvador> Møderne har været lidt tomme på det sidste. Mere end sædvanligt
<Zilvador> Og jeg gætter på, at der heller ikke kommer nogen med en dagsorden i aften
<nicky> Jeg har desværre ikke en
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Du havde din egen virksomhed, havde du ikke? Eller en tjeneste af en art.
<nicky> Jo, en IT virksomhed med en oversætter. Ofte er det nu ellers hønsene der gør at jeg glemmer møderne, for jeg plejer at ordne dem her om aftnen
<Zilvador> Hehe..de skal jo også passes. Hvordan går det med virksomheden?
<nicky> Det går langsomt. Jeg har stadig kun én fast kunde
<nicky> Men jeg regner med at gennemføre det første projekt i løbet af i år
<Zilvador> Det lyder da godt. HVad går projektet ud på?
<nicky> Jeg tror jeg har en idé til et huskelisteprogram / hjemmeside som måske kunne blive noget værd. Hvis jeg får det lavet skal nok sende en indbydelse ;-)
<Zilvador> Ja, gør det. Det lyder spændende :)
<Zilvador> Er der ellers nogen, der vil dele noget i aften?
<buddig> huskelisten er vist meget relevant her til IRC møderne :)  :)
<klaus> næh, har jo været en del fraværende den sidste tid
<Zilvador> Hehe...du har vist fat i noget
<nicky> Zilvador, hvad laver du nu? Kan det passe du lige havde fået nyt arbejde da vi skrev sidst?
<Zilvador> Hmm...så har det været nogle år siden...men det kan tænkes :)
<Zilvador> Jeg arbejder som arkitekt for en større virksomhed. Det har været ret stabilt i nogle år
<nicky> Jeg tror faktisk det er cirka 2 år siden :-)
<Zilvador> Hehe...så passer det måske meget godt :)
<Zilvador> Jeg har også haft lidt kig på mindre virkomsheder for at følge med i, hvilke der findes og hvad de laver
<nicky> Det er lækkert. Stabilt arbejde er en vigtig ting. Jeg supplerer jo også firmaet med deltids aviskørsel af samme grund
<Zilvador> Det ser altid spændende ud, når nye foretagender dukker op
<Zilvador> Ja, der skal jo en indtægt til. Arbejdet i sig selv er nu også meget lærerigt. Selv efter nogle år dukker der hele tiden nye ting op. Det er en god ting.
<Zilvador> Buddig, ved du, hvordan det går for Momsemor? Vi har heller ikke set hende i noget tid.
<nicky> Det er det. Ellers kører man fast. Så på den ene side skal det helst være stabilt men samtig også forandre sig lidt hele tiden ;-)
<Zilvador> nicky, nemlig. Det er den gyldne balance :). Spænding,læring og en form for stabilitet.
<buddig> Det er mit indtryk at det går OK med Momsemor, hun har fuld fart på i Ubuntu Randers og Hadsten med mere...
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt.
<nicky> Det er godt at høre
<buddig> Vi har også gang i den i aarhus både på DOKK! og Aaby bibliotek.
<Zilvador> Super. Har der været flere begivenheder?
<buddig> BlFriis er her i chatten og han ved forhåbentlig mere fra Randers.
<Zilvador> Jeg tænkte nu også på DOKK1 :). I har brugt den nogle gange.
<buddig> https://dokk1.dk/begivenheder/ubuntu-0  i morgen,  
<Zilvador> Oh...hvor godt!
<Zilvador> Hvor mange tilmeldte?
<buddig> Det kører på DOKK1 første onsdag i månedet og på Aaby bibliotek hver anden uge uafhængig af hinanden.
<buddig> Der var vist ca. 16 sidste gang på DOKK1
<buddig>  ognormalt omkring 10 på Aaby bibliotek.
<Zilvador> Endda med SMS-billetter i tilmeldingssystemet :). Hvor godt.
<Zilvador> Det er da flot klaret!
<Zilvador> Laver I reklame?
<buddig> Vi laver lidt e-mail udsending til dem, der har deltaget eller vist interesse, og DOKK1 annoncerer på storskærme og brochurer.
<Zilvador> Det er da en god allieret
<Zilvador> Gør de det gratis for foreninger?
<Zilvador> Velkommen tilbage, klaus
<buddig> Ja, biblioteket tilbyder lokaler gratis...
<klaus> takker
<Zilvador> En god mulighed i hvert fald
<Zilvador> Men...der sker vist ikke mere i aften
<nicky> Næhh, her er vist rimelig stille :-)
<Zilvador> I må alle have en god aften :).
<Zilvador> Er der forresten nogen, der ved, hvorfor vores bot er væk?
<Zilvador> Der var en bot i kanalen
<klaus> lige over
<buddig> Tak for nu - smutter 
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2018-01-30
<Zilvador> Godaften
<Momsemor> Godaften :-)
<Blfriis> Godaften
<Zilvador> Lang tid siden :). Har alle det godt?
<Momsemor> Ja, tak og du?
<Zilvador> Ganske fint
<Blfriis> Fin fint herfra
<buddig> Godaften - alt vel her.
<buddig> Var det alt for i aften ?
<Zilvador> Haha
<Zilvador> Ja, vi må se, om Søren har andet på hjerte end at spørge, om vi har det godt.
<Zilvador> sbc, ?
<sbc> godaften :)
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc>  * Hej og navnerunde
<sbc>  * Valg af referent
<sbc>  * Opfølgning på diskussion om mail-liste til medlemmer
<sbc>  * Planlægning af Generalforsamling forår 2018 (F.eks. valg af dato,indkaldelse osv.)
<sbc>  * Mulighed for afholdelse af Releaseparty i forbindelse med 18.04 LTSudgivelsen. MÃ¥ske i Aarhus? MÃ¥ske et andet sted?
<sbc>  * Fornuftigt sted at samle møde -indkaldelser og -referater (wiki,GitHub, Hjemmesiden?)
<sbc>  * Eventuelt 
<sbc> Lad os starte med:
<sbc>  * Hej og navnerunde
<Blfriis> Hejsa Brian fra Randers
 * sbc har lige en baby på armen, så jrg kan nok ikke helt deltage i dag.
<sbc> Torsdag den 26. april er der ”Releaseday” for den kommende Ubuntu 18.04lts.
<sbc> 1400 til kl. 2000.
<Zilvador> Der er vist ikke ukendte ansigter, så navnerunde er vist ikke nødvendigt :)
<Momsemor> Jannie fra Hadsten..
<Zilvador> Spændende med releaseday
<Blfriis> d 26 april er der åbent I Randers afd, så det kunne da ikke passe bedre
<buddig> Vi har spurgt DOKK! om vi må holde release party der, som for 2 år siden.
<Zilvador> Hvor godt! :)
<Zilvador> buddig, hvordan reklamerer i for release-party? Vi holdt noget i Kbh på et tidspunkt, men det var svært at nå ud til folk.
<buddig> Torsdag den 26. april er der ”Releaseday” for den kommende Ubuntu 18.04lts.
<buddig> Vil det i den anledning være muligt for ”Ubuntu Aarhus-Linux-bruger-gruppe” at fejre denne dag med en Åben Hus dag på Rampen DOKK1 i tidsrummet fra kl. 1400 til kl. 2000.
<buddig> Vi lavede nogenlunde samme forestilling i 2016 – da Ubuntu 16.04.3lts blev frigivet.
<buddig> Hører gerne nærmere om det vil være muligt?
<Zilvador> Laver I så reklame i aviser eller andet?
<buddig> DOKK1 sætter det op på deres hjemmeside og på storskærmene inde i bygningen.
<Zilvador> Det er en god mulighed. Hvor mange besøgende havde I cirka sidste gang?
<buddig> Ved ikke, men måske 20 - 25.   - måske skulle jeg lave nogle plakater til opslagstavlerne på universitetet.
<Zilvador> 25 er da ret godt.
<Zilvador> sbc, vi har nok brug for dig som ordstyrer, da det jo er dig, der har kaldt ind til møde :)
<Zilvador> Nå....men vi kan vel lige så godt tage de åbenlyse punkter så
<Zilvador> Dato for generalforsamling. Det plejer vist at være i april eller maj
<Zilvador> Det bør nok ikke være for tæt på udgivelsen. Så måske i starten af maj?
<Blfriis> helt fint herfra
<Momsemor> Er tirsdag d. 29. maj for sendt? Hvad siger vore vedtægter?
<Zilvador> De siger, at det skal være inden udgangen af maj
<Momsemor> sent, skulle der stå ;-)
<Zilvador> Så det kan det godt være
<Zilvador> Sidste gang var 25. april
<Zilvador> Skal vi sige tirsdag d. 29. maj? Så er det på vores sædvanlige mødetidspunkt :)
<Zilvador> Måske kl 19 så, så der er lidt ekstra tid
<Momsemor> Det var også 19.00 sidste år
<Zilvador> Sandt
<buddig> +1
<Zilvador> Ingen imod. Lad os sige det så
<Momsemor> Ok, er noteret
<Blfriis> fint
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der har noget at sige ang. mail-liste til medlemmer eller et sted at samle mødeindkaldelser?
<Momsemor> Kan ikke huske, hvad diskussionen handlede om, sorry...
<Zilvador> Jeg husker det også knapt nok
<Zilvador> Vi snakkede engang om vi skulle oprette en nyhedsliste alene for kernemedlemmer af Ubuntuforeningen
<Zilvador> Og undgå at bruge den "store" nyhedsliste
<Zilvador> Men jeg husker ærligt talt ikke, hvad vi kom frem til dengang
<Zilvador> Og der har vist heller ikke været så mange, der har haft nyheder
<Zilvador> Vi havde også Google-listen og forummet, som vi kunne bruge i stedet
<Momsemor> Tænker bare, der er ingen grund til, at lave noget til et problem, hvis ingen synes, der er problemer ;-) 
<Zilvador> Helt enig :). Søren satte det på listen, så vi må nok hellere vente til han er tilgængelig en anden gang
<Momsemor> Jep, han har sikkert haft en god mening :-)
<Zilvador> Og en Wiki-side til mødereferater er heller ikke en dårlig ide. Igen er der bare ikke så meget aktivitet nu, at det måske er nødvendigt.
<Zilvador> Har nogen noget at tilføje?
<buddig> Jeg tror det var for at nå flere, da møderne har været gået i stå, og vi er heller ikke mange her nu. 
<Zilvador> Sandt. Det ville være super med mere aktivitet. Vi fik engang nogle nye ansigter ind til møderne, men der skete ikke nok til at holde dem.
<buddig> Hjemmesiden havde mødereferater, men det gik vist også næsten i stå.
<Momsemor> Kunne vi have: Emner på IRC møderne og reklamere på hjemmesiden?
<Zilvador> Det kunne være en ide
<Momsemor> Tage udgangspunkt i de emner, der skrives om i forummet - en slags hjælp til selvhjælp eller diskussion af, hvad andre gør "derude"
<Zilvador> Jeg ved ikke, hvor mange besøgende vi har på hjemmesiden. Det kunne være interessant at vide
<Zilvador> Så er målgruppen nye Ubuntu-brugere? Eller bestyrelsesmedlemmer?
<Momsemor> Nye brugere
<Momsemor> Kan der ikke sættes en tæller på? Det har vi da på en anden wordpress side jeg administrerer?
<Zilvador> Gerne for mig. Men så er det måske mere passende at lave events i #ubuntu-dk i stedet for møde-kanalen
<Zilvador> Jeg tror måske også, at vi har en.
<Momsemor> Ok...
<Zilvador> Kigger lige. Ved ikke, om jeg kan finde noget
 * sbc er lidt tilbage - undskyld
 * sbc læser fra toppen.
<Zilvador> Der er en tæller for siden...men den virker vist ikke
<Zilvador> Den viser i hvert fald ikke noget for mig
<sbc> Hvis jeg lige kigger over dagsordenen så er vi vel næsten i mål for i aften.
<sbc> (udover valg af referent) :)
<Momsemor> Den sidder i toppen og hedder: Analyse og viser hvor mange visninger af hver enkelt sider der har været i den periode man vælger, at få vist
<sbc> Men Aarhus har en dato, et sted og et tidspunkt for Release. Hvis der kommer udgifter kan vi sikkert finde pengen i foreningen.. 
<sbc> Jeg så også dato og tidspunkt for generalforsamlingen. 29. maj kl. 19.00.
<Zilvador> Momsemor, jeg har i toppen noget, der hedder rediger side, tilføj og delete cache :)
<sbc> Der var ingen protester mod at samle mødeindkaldelser osv. på f.eks. wiki - og som jeg skimmede heller ikke nogen der havde nogen specielle ønsker?
<sbc> Så vil jeg nok forsøge at genoplive: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dk/M%C3%B8der
<sbc> Så når vi til Eventuelt (Hvis jeg må overtage som ordstyrer)
<Zilvador> sbc, spændende. Kendte slet ikke den wiki-side. Den er nok lidt mere praktisk end loco-portalen.
<Momsemor> Zilvador: det er nok bare en tilfølelse, der skal aktiveres :-)
<Zilvador> Piwik er aktiveret som tæller, men den har vist en fejl :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Vi brugte den for laaaang tid siden. Så kom loco-portalen, og vi flyttede til den. Den fungerer bare ikke specielt godt, og så var der mange ting der døede ud.
<sbc> Med wiki'en kan arbejdsindsats til møderne minimeres. Det ser jeg som et stort PLUS :)
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Enig :)
<Blfriis> +1
<buddig> +1
<sbc> Var der noget til eventuelt? Ellers vil jeg smutte for i aften. Jeg skal nok (ved lejlighed - om ca. 3 uger) skrive referat, hvis ingen andre springer til :)
<Blfriis> ikke herfra
<Momsemor> Hvis I holder IRC tirsdag d. 27. feb. kan jeg ikke - har generalforsamling i VestDjursNet - bare info
<Zilvador> Kun en ting til info
<Zilvador> Jeg har lagt mærke til, at der på det seneste har været flere henvendelser fra nye brugere på Facebook, der søger hjælp
<Blfriis> jeg skal vist med Momsemor den dag, så der kan jeg heller ikke
<Zilvador> De skriver på vores side. Jeg forsøger at henvise dem til forummet og give dem "førstehjælp" i Ubuntu-problemer
<Momsemor> Det er da det du skal - vi skal ud og gøre "byen" usikker ;-)
<buddig> Vi i Aarhus bruger efterhånden facebook gruppen meget.
<Blfriis> jep 
<Zilvador> Sjove generalforsamlinger I har. Dem vil jeg også have :)
<Momsemor> Du må godt komme med :-)
<Zilvador> buddig, godt at høre! Den for ubuntu Danmark, mener du?
<Zilvador> Momsemor, tak :). Jeg må lige se, om jeg kan blive medlem
<buddig> Nej en, der er i Ubuntu Aarhus. finder linket om lidt og poster her.
<Momsemor> Det klarer vi....
<buddig> https://www.facebook.com/groups/271659743241519/     ubuntu-aarhus gruppen.
<Momsemor> Tak for i aften - vi ses/skrives ved :-) 
<Zilvador> Den skal jeg da lige være medlem af :)
<Zilvador> Selv tak Momsemor og alle sammen
<sbc> tak for i aften :)
<buddig> Selv tak - skrives ved...
<Blfriis> Selv tak hej hej
